# BRKT Sweetness



## meridian (Dec 2, 2011)

Love the design on both of these. Especially the Santuko. Thin blades, smaller handles, Koa, mosaics and wicked sharp. 

Thanks again Mike......


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 2, 2011)

*Tommy Chong Voice*
_Mike's not here, man._


But it's cool to see another, different American kitchen cutler--and these definitely look like BRKT kitchen knives. That is some seriously nice koa.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 3, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> *Tommy Chong Voice*
> _Mike's not here, man.._.


:rofl2: Thanks for the pics. Got any other information? Steel, hardness, sharpenability, thickness, etc.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok Dave you playing tricks on me?? Not funny!! meridianblades :spankarse:How about a pass around? Think Mike would go for that? What's next Kens gizmo banner adds ??


----------

